# Addonics PM problem



## douglaswrg (Jan 9, 2011)

I'm in the process of building a file server based on FreeBSD.  Every thing on the core system is working fine.  The plan is to have an Addonics AD5HPMSXA (port multiplier) plugged in to an eSATA controller (sil3132) connected.  Unfortunately, its not working out that way.  Here's an excerpt of what I get when the system boots:


```
atapci2: <SiI 3132 SATA300 controller> port 0xef80-0xefff mem 0xdffffc00-0xdffffc7f,0xdfff8000-0xdfffbfff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci3
atapci2: [ITHREAD]
ata4: <ATA channel 0> on atapci2
ata4: [ITHREAD]
ata5: <ATA channel 1> on atapci2
ata5: Port Multiplier (id=0325197b rev=e) with 15 ports
ata5: error reading PM port
ata5: error reading PM port
```
Any ideas?  Has any one been able to get these to work under FreeBSD?


----------



## AndyUKG (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you loading the SIIS driver? You need this line in the /boot/loader.conf file:


```
siis_load="YES"
```

Andy.


----------



## douglaswrg (Jan 10, 2011)

Loading the siis module solves the problem.

Unfortunately, I don't see a way to mark the thread as solved.


----------



## AndyUKG (Jan 10, 2011)

You need to click the "#1" at the top of the first post, this takes you to a new page, on this page you should click "edit". On the next page you should see next to the thread title a pull down list that allows you to mark the thread as solved.
I think if you have just signed up to the forum you may not have the ability to edit your previous threads (not sure tho!)

ta Andy.


----------

